# Fruitless mulberry kicking my butt



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey everyone I am looking for some advice on trees, I have two fruitless mulberry trees that for the last 2 years have shed leaves all summer. Last fall I used Bayer tree and shrub on them which dried out the wounds on them and then trimmed them way back, I though I fixed the problem. I was wrong both are shedding leaves that yellow and fall AGAIN. Both trees have same symptoms, along with neighbors two trees as well. All four receive different amount (from a lot to none) of water, an trimming. I sprayed a copper tree fungicide a few weeks ago with no difference, had a pest guy check for termites an other bugs with no luck, (although I removed 2 carpenter bees from a large branch in one of them them last fall while trimming it) It's a pain having to rake leaves daily when it's 110f hoping someone has knowledge with this.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Are they fruitless by choice? Mulberries are dioecious - meaning they have male and female trees. The males won't produce any fruit.


----------



## MattR (Sep 1, 2021)

Are you trimming them off season? We had a mulberry and in NH it had to be trimmed around March. Our tree was broken in the wind and I really miss it!


----------



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

They were full of carpenter bees, I have filled or trimmed all the damaged spots I can find hopefully they come back this year.


----------



## Chrisj796 (Aug 2, 2019)

I used bayer tree and shrub, so far both trees are greening up and looking health.


----------

